
A Collection of Dice Problems [pdf] - bumbledraven
http://www.madandmoonly.com/doctormatt/mathematics/dice1.pdf
======
mrcactu5
Non-transitive dice:

A > B more than half the time.

B > C more than half the time.

C > A more than half the time.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice)

~~~
vorg
I like the dice with numbers instead of dots on them. It would be cool if the
6 and the 9 were indistinguishable and the thrower could choose either value!

------
daveguy
Did Slashdot make the list?

------
aidenn0
They don't really define what "on average" means in the problems. It makes a
difference for example on problem 6; the median and mean result in different
answers.

~~~
j2kun
It seems clear to me that they're asking about the expected value.

